# Shooting form resources



## Lost_Arrow (Dec 16, 2015)

My son (12) has started shooting NASP archery. I have not shot fingers for a very long time and then I was starting out and no good. I am looking for resources ( web sites or video) that I can use to help him with correcting some form issues shooting fingers along with shooting without sights. Right now the biggest issue is follow through. He is a right hand shooter and after shooting he is dropping his bow hand to the right. I have him set up using a clicker to train him to have a consistent release and that has corrected creep and follow through with his release hand. I know he is having a hard time understanding back tension and I am sure that is a lot of the issue with his bow hand follow through. I am telling him to stand straight and push his chest out and that may be helping. If anyone knows of any resources that would be helpful please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Follow through issues are usually caused by anticipation of releasing the arrow. You have to be in a mindset that the release is but one step in the shot process, with the follow through as the conclusion. To train a shooter in the shot process, it helps to shoot at a blank bale with no target. One method of teaching follow through to conclusion is to have the shooter touch his/her shoulder with the release hand after the release.

Arne Moe has a number of good videos on YouTube covering basic shooting form and he demonstrates correct follow through. Here is one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7N3gJePX4I
Arne is an experienced coach and the information he presents is very good. Go to YouTube and do a search on Arne Moe for a list of others.

Jimmy Blackmon also has several good videos on form for traditional shooters. Here is one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LceBNHj1FDM


----------



## Lost_Arrow (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. Shooting at the blank bale is a good idea. We have done that some but will make sure that it is on our routine. 
I will check out the sources that you listed, thanks again.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

To correct dropping the bow arm, I've heard of coaches placing a table or some other flat surface a few inches under the lower limb at full draw.
It quickly gives the shooter a reference for what their follow through should feel like.
I would maybe pad it for safety though.


----------



## Lost_Arrow (Dec 16, 2015)

da white shoe said:


> To correct dropping the bow arm, I've heard of coaches placing a table or some other flat surface a few inches under the lower limb at full draw.
> It quickly gives the shooter a reference for what their follow through should feel like.
> I would maybe pad it for safety though.


Thanks, that is a thought and I may resort to that if we can't fix it. He was swinging to the right after the shot so I had him stand against a wall to shoot and he quickly seen the problem. I may have him hold a release that I trigger so that he knows what the bow arm should do.


----------

